# Pigeon Forge Eats



## Paymaster

I posted this in the Lounge forum by mistake so I will repost it here as well.

We spent last week in Pigeon Forge Tenn. We ate at our favorite spot twice in the week. Wild Bear Tavern has awesome German Cuisine and I had this the first trip. I had Sauerbraten the second visit but forgot to get a pic. It was awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dialout

That looks awesome


----------



## Bigfisherman

Looks mighty tasty


----------



## andypat

We just bought two bottles of Sour Beef Mix. We like Sour Beef And Dumplings now and then. A lot of people never had it, or even tried it. We really like it.


----------

